# لو عاوز تتجنن ادخل هنا....



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2009)

http://vb.eyesweb1.net/uploaded/1550_devi8.swf


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## zezza (4 أكتوبر 2009)

يالهوى ايه ده دى حاجة تخوف خالص و تجنن بجد 
شكرا كليمو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*اوباااااااااااااااااا
انا عرفت الخدعه
لا مشتجنن يا كليمو ومستعده اشرحلك الخدعه كانت ازاى 
انا اصلا الظاهر كدة والله واعلم
انى اخت المحقق كونان (( شينشى ))
اه ياقلبى​*


----------



## العجايبي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا كمان عرفت
مرسى ليك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## maroo maroo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههة
انا كمان شبة عرفتها
ميررررسى كليمو ربناااا يبااااركك


----------



## ارووجة (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ليش انا مافتحت معي


----------



## جيلان (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*يا لهوى حد يشرحهالى يا ناس كدى :heat:*
*هو فى اشكال شبه بعضها بس مش عارفة علاقة ارقامها ببعضها ايه صراحة*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*طب انا عايزة اشرح الفكرة والخدعه دى بلييييييز بس انا خيبانه بالشرح يبقى تحاولوا تفهمونى اوك يلا ياكليمو ادينى الاذن بليز​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

طيب يا كيري

زي مانتي عاوزة

مش ها ضيع عليكى الفرحة انك عرفتيها

بالحقيقة برافووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

بس لو شرحتيها هنا صدقيني الكل بعدك ها يدخل ويقول...

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اه..اههه ..اه..مانا كنت عارفها..

نصيحتي اللي يسأل قوليلوه ببروفايلوه..ولو حابة هنا مش مشكلة عندي..

بس اسمعي النصيحة لاحسن ذكائك يروح خارج الصينية  يعني

يقولولك عارفينها..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خلاص الموضوع ملكك اتصرفي..  ومش  تنسي النصيحة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص وعد مش ها قول ها سيبلك الشرح
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*هشرحهالك خاص​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *هشرحهالك خاص​*



انا عارفها

انما انت بتقولي

اسمحلي اتكلم

قولتلك النصيحة..

انه لو اتكلمت  الكل ها يقول عارف..

مش الكل انما سيأتي من يقول هذا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*بعتهالك خاص ابقى اقرا الحل بتاعى للغز بعدها لو ماحدا قالها هنا ابقى  ابعت الرساله هنا حتى الكل يرى الحل 
بالتوفيق للجميع​*


----------



## JOJE (5 أكتوبر 2009)

لا كليمو انا اتجننت


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*الموضوع مشمحتاج جنان يا جوجى 
ليها مليون طريقه حل حبيبتى فكرى بس هتلاقيها​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

joje
قرب نكتب الحل


----------



## وليم تل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جربتها مرتين كليمو
وللاسف لم يعطنى الشكل الذى فكرت فية وركزت علية
اعتقد اننى لم اجن وانما هو اللى اتجنن 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*يبقى انت الا حللها غلط يااخ وليك
عيدها تانى مع انك تفهم المطلوب منك بالظبط
لانه استيحاله مهما حصل ان اللعبه تغلط 
ودة عن تجربه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*غريبة فعلا*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> جربتها مرتين كليمو
> وللاسف لم يعطنى الشكل الذى فكرت فية وركزت علية
> اعتقد اننى لم اجن وانما هو اللى اتجنن
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



اخي وليم ممكن تكون انت مش حسبتها صح
انت لازم تختار من التابلو اللي امامك
وتطرح مجموع الرقمين من الرقيم الذي اخترته
بعد الطرح
الرقم اللي يطلعلك تركز عليه


----------



## وليم تل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *يبقى انت الا حللها غلط يااخ وليك
> عيدها تانى مع انك تفهم المطلوب منك بالظبط
> لانه استيحاله مهما حصل ان اللعبه تغلط
> ودة عن تجربه​*



اولا لست وليك وانما وليم
هههههههههههههههههه
وجربتها مرتين بنفس الخطوات الحسابية المطلوبة
وايضا ركزت نظرى للشكل المحدد
والنتيجة كانت خاطئة فمن الممكن ان تكون نظرتى ثاقبة
لدرجة احداث الربكة فى تلك اللعبة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> اولا لست وليك وانما وليم
> هههههههههههههههههه
> وجربتها مرتين بنفس الخطوات الحسابية المطلوبة
> وايضا ركزت نظرى للشكل المحدد
> ...





اخي وليم انت يمكن بتختار رقم من عندك
لازم من التابلو..
ههههههههههههههههههه
هل كل اللي دخلو غلطانين


----------



## girgis2 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*ياعم لا أشكال ولا تركز عشان السعاع يطلع من عينك وتستقبله الشاشة ولا غيره*

*هو كل صف بالعرض من صفوف الأرقام دي (لما تختار منه أي رقم)*

*يطلع الناتج بتاعه رقم الصف ده حسب ترتيبه من تحت لفوق بس ناقص واحد*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

عرفتها*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عرفتها*





مبرووووووووووووووووك اخي صوت صارخ


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 أكتوبر 2009)

اممممممممم
غريبة كتييير
بس هفضل وراها 
لحد ما اعرف لغزها
موووش هسيبهااااا
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Angel of Death (6 أكتوبر 2009)

يا جماعة راسي سار يوجهني 

الحقوني


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

angel of death قال:


> يا جماعة راسي سار يوجهني
> 
> الحقوني



ليه
هههههههههههههههههه
حصل ايه


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اممممممممم
> غريبة كتييير
> بس هفضل وراها
> لحد ما اعرف لغزها
> ...





ماشي يا سندرا

بس صعبة شوية

هههههههههههه


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*صوت صارخ من الشتاتير هيييييييييه هييييييه
يلا الاذكياء بالمنتدى صاروا يزيدوا يوم عن يوم​*


----------



## zezza (6 أكتوبر 2009)

30:30:30:30:
30:30:
لولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللى 
عرفت السر لوحدى ........ عرفت السر لوحدى هييييييييييييييييييه
الحمدلله كنت هتجنن بس ربنا ستر :heat:​


----------



## just member (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا مو فهمت شيئ
انا اخترت رقم مثل ما حاكيت 
ولكن الشكل اللى ظهرلى غير اللى توقعتة بالمرة

*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*يا جوجو انت اختار  مثلا 
90
هيبقى 9+0 = 9
اطرح بقى 
90 - 9 = 81
روح على 81 شوف الشكل الا جنبها فى ايديك اليمين 

بعدها دوس على العين هتلاقى شكل الا طلعلك هيظهرلك من العين​*


----------



## just member (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*هجرب هلا 
اصلى مشكلتى ان فهمى على قدى
محدوووود جدا

*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> 30:30:30:30:
> 30:30:
> لولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللى
> عرفت السر لوحدى ........ عرفت السر لوحدى هييييييييييييييييييه
> الحمدلله كنت هتجنن بس ربنا ستر :heat:​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*زيزا كمان
لوووووووووول
عقبال باقى المباركين كلهم شتاتير 
هيييييييييه هيييييييييه​*


----------



## هوبه (6 أكتوبر 2009)

_بجد جامده قوووووووووى
بس إزاااااااااااااااااى
عروستى     !!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

هوبه قال:


> _بجد جامده قوووووووووى
> بس إزاااااااااااااااااى
> عروستى     !!!!!!!!!!_




لاء مش نقدر نقول

عشان الكل يجرب

حاولي من جديد


----------



## وطني (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور*


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ايهاب روماني قال:


> *شكرا على المجهود الرائع
> مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
> مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
> مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> 30:30:30:30:
> 30:30:
> لولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللى
> عرفت السر لوحدى ........ عرفت السر لوحدى هييييييييييييييييييه
> الحمدلله كنت هتجنن بس ربنا ستر :heat:​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

girgis2 قال:


> *ياعم لا أشكال ولا تركز عشان السعاع يطلع من عينك وتستقبله الشاشة ولا غيره*
> 
> *هو كل صف بالعرض من صفوف الأرقام دي (لما تختار منه أي رقم)*
> 
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2009)

joje قال:


> لا كليمو انا اتجننت



سهلة يا جوجي

مش كتير صعبة

عايزة تركيز


----------



## farou2 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

صدقا انا في اول مرة انصدمت 
بس المرة التانيه عرفت الخدعه  
بس بجد الي عملها ذكي


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2009)

farou2 قال:


> صدقا انا في اول مرة انصدمت
> بس المرة التانيه عرفت الخدعه
> بس بجد الي عملها ذكي





شكرا لمرورك وللتجربة

يسوع يباركك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*ياجدعان اللعبه مش مجرد قوة ملاحظه وتعرف الحل
الاهم انك تعرف الوسيله الرياضيه الا عملها الصاحب اللعبه​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

رائعه جدا
فعلا حاجه غريبه

الرب يباركك​


----------



## JOJE (7 أكتوبر 2009)

لا كنت اتجننت بصراحهههههههههههههههه بس حلتها
 بس حلوه قوي وسهله جدا
 بس ذكي قوي الي عملهاااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*حقيقى فكرتها روعه يا كليمو
الاول جيبتها صح بس مكنتش فاهماها ولما عملتها غلط وركزت فهمتها
ميرسى كتير ليك​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (8 أكتوبر 2009)

انا معرفتش السر بجد انا هتجنن....من اللعبه ديه


----------



## mano 4 ever (8 أكتوبر 2009)

انا كمان عرفت حلها بس تعبني قوي 
اخدت فيها 5 دقايق تفكير


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> رائعه جدا
> فعلا حاجه غريبه
> 
> الرب يباركك​



شرفت اخي النهيسى


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> انا معرفتش السر بجد انا هتجنن....من اللعبه ديه





حاولي سهلة مش صعبة


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

farou2 قال:


> صدقا انا في اول مرة انصدمت
> بس المرة التانيه عرفت الخدعه
> بس بجد الي عملها ذكي


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

JOJE قال:


> لا كنت اتجننت بصراحهههههههههههههههه بس حلتها
> بس حلوه قوي وسهله جدا
> بس ذكي قوي الي عملهاااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حقيقى فكرتها روعه يا كليمو
> الاول جيبتها صح بس مكنتش فاهماها ولما عملتها غلط وركزت فهمتها
> ميرسى كتير ليك​*


----------



## monmooon (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ب*جد تحفه غريبه جداً 
انا عايزه اعرف ايه السر معرفتوششششششششششش
حد يغششننى 
هههههههههه​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 أكتوبر 2009)

انا ليسة معرفتش السر 
شكلى كدة اتغبيت ولا ايه مش عارفة 
الى عرفوا ياريت يقولوا لنا


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 أكتوبر 2009)

هيه هيه 
عرفت السر خلاص طلعت عينى على ماعرفتها 
ميرسى لك كتير 
يا كليمو


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

خلاص اعترفت انى ذكية ههههه:heat:
حد يقلى ازاى بقى بليز 
​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2009)

monmooon قال:


> ب*جد تحفه غريبه جداً
> انا عايزه اعرف ايه السر معرفتوششششششششششش
> حد يغششننى
> هههههههههه​*





حاضر لما تدخلي قولي


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> هيه هيه
> عرفت السر خلاص طلعت عينى على ماعرفتها
> ميرسى لك كتير
> يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> خلاص اعترفت انى ذكية ههههه:heat:
> حد يقلى ازاى بقى بليز
> ​





حاضر لما تحضري


----------

